# Paper Mache Cthulhu Mask



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

For New Years Eve, my friends threw a masquerade party. Everyone had to wear some form of mask to attend. I ended up making a Cthulhu mask. What do you think? I plan on incorporating the mask into our Halloween decorations this year.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOOOOOoooo!! It's so smooth and cephalopod-y! Nice work!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You had me at Cthulhu!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice............


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

* jealous*


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I had a ton of fun making this thing. It actually started out as a tiny little masquerade mask, but ideas came and it kinda just went off on its own. You can't really tell from the pictures but I had solid red contact lenses (spot covered pupils) in that added to the look.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing job! How'd you get it soo smooth?


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Once it hardened I hit it with a 200 grit sandpaper.

[EDIT] Sorry to Ghostess for discussing techniques, but the question was asked. Is this acceptable?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool mask!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What did you make it from? Probably not silicone if you went at it with sandpaper to smooth it.
Was it rigid or flexible?
How much does it weigh?
Is it a one piece mask?
Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Its made of paper mache, foam and wire coat hangers for the tentacles. Its rigid, and weighs about 3-4 pounds. Its a one piece mask.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That mask if fricken awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job. Did anyone not familiar with Lovecraft think it was Davy Jones from Pirates?


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thankfully all of my friends knew exactly what the mask was supposed to be. That was my biggest gripe with the POTC movies. I couldn't believe it when I saw leaked pre-production sketches of Davey Jones. I just kept shaking my head thinking: "They're just ripping off Cthulhu, somebody will catch on to this and stop it before it goes into full production". Sadly, they just kept going with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nick Nefarious said:


> [EDIT] Sorry to Ghostess for discussing techniques, but the question was asked. Is this acceptable?


I think she would tell you that answering a quick question is okay, but if you get a lot of questions about how you made something that you are willing to answer in detail, it's best to put a thread with those details in Prop How-Tos or General Props

Beautifully done mask, too!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

"indescribably horrible" in a good way.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. It really makes me want to try my hand at another mask. I like the old worldly feel of a mache mask over the store bought production lines. Now, if only I could come up with another theme/subject for mask #2...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Eeeekim said:


> "indescribably horrible" in a good way.


Best comment ever! I lost my mind upon seeing it.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. Unfortunately, I think the mache will have to be put on hold. A buddy of mine and I are going to be doing life casts of our faces and sculpting to form some foam prosthetic pieces. I'll have to hit the mache at a later date.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with everyone that the mask is beautifully crafted. The color appearance and texture is perfect. Real nice work!


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is very cool! Excellent color and finish on it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It is a great looking mask. With talent like that you really must make more. Oh, and share them with us. Thanks.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow that looks great. Nice work.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Really wonderful job! I've done some mache copies of face lifecasts ... so maybe there's more mache in your future once the foam is complete ...


----------

